# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Please help with my translation

## Alex

Hello!
My name is Alex (Russian).
Could you please check this traslation? 
"The researches have found out that it is comfortable but expensive to study in London. 
The capital of Great Britain follows Paris on a list of the most comfortable cities for students.
According to the research by the specialists from the Quacquarelli Symonds (QS) Company, London is comparable to Paris in a standard of life, university’s reputation and other index, but inferior to the fee of education.
The list of 50 the most comfortable place for students was made up by analysis of the cities crowded with more than 250 thousand people, where there are two or more international standard universities.
According to the researches, the number of high schools in London including Imperial College London, University College London, King's College London has exceed the same index in Paris. 
However the average fee of education in London for foreigners, who are from a country that is not included in EU, is fixed about 20 thousand pounds per year (30 thousand dollars). At the same time, the average fee in Paris is fixed about 1000 thousand pounds. 
Nevertheless, London and Paris has got the same points in index such a standard of life, quality of student life and university rankings."

----------


## Deborski

> "The researches have found out that it is comfortable but expensive to study in London.

 Are you referring to researchers (the people doing the research) or to research (plural)?  
ie:  The research shows that it is...
Researchers have found out...   

> ...London is comparable to Paris in a standard of life, university’s reputation and other index, but inferior to the fee of education.

 Better to say:  London is comparable to Paris in* its* standard of life, *the reputation of its universities and other areas* (not sure what you mean by "index" here) but *inferior in the cost of education.*   

> The list of 50 the most comfortable place for students was made up by analysis of the cities crowded with more than 250 thousand people, where there are two or more international standard universities.

 The list of *the* 50 most comfortable places for students, comes from an *analysis of cities*...   

> ...the number of high schools in London including Imperial College London, University College London, King's College London has exceed the same index in Paris.

 should be: ... has exceeded 
Again, "index" - numbers maybe?   

> However the average fee of education in London for foreigners, who are from a country that is not included in EU, is fixed about 20 thousand pounds per year (30 thousand dollars). At the same time, the average fee in Paris is fixed about 1000 thousand pounds.

 Should be:  ...*average cost* of education...   

> Nevertheless, London and Paris has got the same points in index such a standard of life, quality of student life and university rankings."

 not "has got" but have 
**Index may be OK to use, depending on the type of document this is and who will be reading it.  It's a statistical term.

----------

